# Angeln in Kanada



## Angelrobin (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich gehe nächstes Jahr mal wieder nach Kanada. Ich war schon dreimal dort leider war ich damals noch kein Angler. Aber nächstes Jahr soll es zum Angeln dorthin gehen. Ich werde wahrscheinlich (noch nicht gebucht) eine Kanutour machen.
Was für eine Ausrüstung brauche ich. soll ich sie mir hier kaufen oder dann vor Ort. Achso ich will auf Hechte angeln wobei ich auch gerne ein paar Forellen ans Band kriegen will. 
Was ist zu empfehlen. Die Ausrüstung darf nicht so üppig sein wegen der Kanus in dem die Ausrüstung transportiert wird diese sind nicht sehr groß.
danke im Vorraus für eure Antworten

mfg Angelrobin#h


----------



## skally (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Fliegenrute. Einhand. 6-8er mit Hechtstreamer und diversen trocken/nass fliegen für Forellen. Verbaucht nicht viel Platz. 

Lg


----------



## Angelrobin (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Echt ich meinte eig. Spinnrute aber wenn ich es mir gerade überlege ich glaube ich mache bald einen Fliegenfischerkurs um mir das mal anzuschauen was würdet ihr für eine Rute und Rolle für Anfänger empfehlen.

mfg robin


----------



## Jean (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Wo gehst du denn genau hin und wann? Hier gibt es einige Kanada Spezies (zaehl mich da selber nicht dazu, aber ich geb dir gern das weiter was ich bis jetzt hier erlebt und gelernt hab), die dir sicher weiterhelfen aber Du musst hierfuer genaue Angaben machen. Da Du erst 13 bist denke ich mal es wird ein Trip mit Deinen Eltern. Schreib mal was genaueres damit die Leute Dir auch helfen koennen.


----------



## Angelrobin (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Älso sorry für die ungenauen Angaben ich gehe warscheinlich an den Youkon River eine Kanu Tour machen.
in den Sommerferien (genau weis ich leider noch nicht, wir haben uns ziehmlich spät gemeldet aber die leute dort haben noch Plätze frei nur wissen sie halt noch nicht welche Tour. 
Ich hoffe mit den erweiterten Angaben könnt ihr was anfangen.

mfg Robin


----------



## Jean (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Im Yukon war ich leider auch noch nicht. Soweit ich weiss kannst Du im Yukon River Hechte, Arctic Grayling (Aesche), Regenbogenforelle und wenn Saison ist Koenigslachs,Rotlachs und Silberlachs fangen. Weiss aber nicht wann da oben die Lachse in die Fluesse aufsteigen. Da es eine gefuehrte Tour ist denke ich nicht das extra fuer dich an Hot Spots gehalten wird. Somit bleibt Dir nur das Fischen rund ums Camp. Du schriebst das Du Angel Anfaenger bist, wuerd Dir empfehlen die Fliegenpeitsche daheim zu lassen und dich aufs Spinnfischen zu konzentrieren. Der Hechtbestand soll sehr gut bis ausgezeichnet sein auch die ein oder andere Forelle sollte drinn sein. Mittlere Spinnrute,paar Gufis,Wobbler und ein paar Spinner fuer die Forellen. Denk damit solltest Du gut geruestet sein, ist aber nur meine persoenliche Meinung. Vieleicht weiss ja doch noch jemand etwas mehr hier. Der Sockeye (User hier im AB) ist oefters mal in Alaska am Kenai, glaub er war schon mal am Yukon River angeln...


----------



## Dart (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Hi Robin
Ich war leider auch noch net im Yukon, habe aber vor über 10 Jahren mal sehr konkret an einer Kanutour geplant, leider ist die Tour dann doch, dank einer lädierten Bandscheibe, nicht durchgeführt worden. Ich hatte mir damals einen Paddelführer für den Yukon und seine Zuflüsse bestellt. In dem Buch waren auch ein paar Tipps zum Angeln. Entlang der Zuflüsse gibt es wohl eine ganze Reihe Backwaters, also Resttümpel von den Frühjahrshochwassern, dort sollen viele gute Hechte stehen. Euer Outfitter kann euch sicher auch jede Menge guter Tipps geben.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Angelrobin (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Danke für eure Tipps 
haben mir weitergeholfen

lg Robin


----------



## Blackmore (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Ich beginne am 4.7. eine Kanutour auf dem Teslin und Yukon. Ich berichte danach mal wie es war mit dem Angeln.


----------



## Dart (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*



Blackmore schrieb:


> Ich beginne am 4.7. eine Kanutour auf dem Teslin und Yukon. Ich berichte danach mal wie es war mit dem Angeln.


Cool, der Teslin war damals auch meine Wunschroute.
Wo geht's rein und raus...Johnsons Crossing-Carmacks?
Wäre echt super, wenn du nach der Tour ein wenig berichtest und ein paar Bilder postest.#h
Wünsche dir max. Fun&Adventure, Reiner


----------



## Jean (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Hab doch gewusst ich hab da mal ein Film drueber gesehen mit einigen AB Mitgliedern. Habs heut durch Zufall wieder gefunden. Ist zwar Alaska aber der Yukon River wurde bei dieser Tour wohl auch befischt. Vieleicht kannst du bei den Jungs mal anfragen bzgl. mehr Infos. Hier der Link: http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/uyt_Alaska-2002


----------

